# Dukascopy website down between 7:30am and 12pm today?



## deansi (9 May 2013)

Hi,

just wondering if anyone else on dukascopy found the servers for live trading and their website and demo accounts not possible to use at all this morning? I had tried it with 4 different ISPs and 4 different pcs and 2 phones, all with the same result,

Then suddenly at about 12 midday all is well again? and not a peep from european users so Im guessing its was NOT the whole dukascopy down just over here ?  is that even possible...

just missed a 50 pip move on AUD because of it, but........  How to prevent this again is my next thought.

Anyway just wondering if anyone else had the same problem.


----------

